# Buying Advice : TV - 55 INCH



## 123hero (Jul 11, 2021)

Hello Digitians

Please suggest TV 

1. *Budget*?_ (INR 55K-60K)_
2. *Display type and size?* : _55 inch - Display Type : Best Available- I guess LCD with LED Backlight is the one that is available at this price range_
3. *What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?* : Mostly movies, News, Netflix, YouTube.
4. *Types and number of ports required?* : _USB and Audio Out Puts to connect to set of speakers and sub woofer. Need a provision for Cable connection Co Axial cable_
5. *Preferred choice of brand*? - _Used SONY since about 15 years and their panels seem better than competitors like Samsung. _
6.* Any TV/monitor in consideration?* : _N/A_
7. *Any other info that you want to share. *_Would prefer to buy offline as I  have no experience of buying TV online and one cannot get any idea about colors and screen without going to an actual store. Should be a smart TV. Should last at least 6-7 years. _

How do Chinese brands like Mi TV, Real Me TV and One Plus fare when compared against heavy weights like SONY and SAMSUNG, LG.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 11, 2021)

123hero said:


> How do Chinese brands like Mi TV, Real Me TV and One Plus fare when compared against heavy weights like SONY and SAMSUNG, LG.



Sony, Samsung or LG will easily last a long time if used properly, Like you have experience with sony. Mi, OP will not last that long.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2021)

Chinese TVs are good value for money but even I won't personally buy them beyond those 40k 55" models. Actually some 40k Chinese TVs have better panels than entry level Samsung, Sony or LG. Sony has better looking panels & algo but at a higher price which is usually not justified. Mi has a QLED TV at 55k whereas Samsung ones start at 80k, I think.

I can see Samsung AUE70 for ~56k at amazon, link not working for now.
Samsung 55 inch AUE70 Crystal 4K UHD Smart TV (2021)| Samsung India
Go to local stores & compare Samsung & LG options. Avoid Panasonic, bad exp for my parents & a relative.

For something cheaper, Vu premium seems good at 40k, buy its additional warranty:
Vu Premium 139 cm (55 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India
It has Dolby Vision, HDR used by a lot of TV series/movies. Doubt you will get it locally.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 12, 2021)

^Is VU online only brand? It seems to be manufacturing good quality TVs. But I rarely see them selling in stores like reliance digital or Croma.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 12, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> ^Is VU online only brand? It seems to be manufacturing good quality TVs. But I rarely see them selling in stores like reliance digital or Croma.


Seems like it. It will help in reducing costs by having as few middlemen as possible, a phenomenon started by Xiaomi.


----------



## 123hero (Jul 14, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Chinese TVs are good value for money but even I won't personally buy them beyond those 40k 55" models. Actually some 40k Chinese TVs have better panels than entry level Samsung, Sony or LG. Sony has better looking panels & algo but at a higher price which is usually not justified. Mi has a QLED TV at 55k whereas Samsung ones start at 80k, I think.
> 
> I can see Samsung AUE70 for ~56k at amazon, link not working for now.
> Samsung 55 inch AUE70 Crystal 4K UHD Smart TV (2021)| Samsung India
> ...


Is there any website or link that compares the Chinese brands like Mi or One Plus against the bigger players like Sony or Samsung.

Which is best among the Chinese brands.Mi TV seems really VFM considering the price but little hesitant regarding the panel quality.

See link : 




I have seen Sony panels and they seem much better than the other bigger players like Samsung and LG.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 14, 2021)

123hero said:


> Is there any website or link that compares the Chinese brands like Mi or One Plus against the bigger players like Sony or Samsung.
> 
> Which is best among the Chinese brands.Mi TV seems really VFM considering the price but little hesitant regarding the panel quality.
> 
> ...


I don't know of any. rtings.com is good for popular TVs from big brands. Mi TV QLED has a better panel than under 60k Samsung/LG but long term reliability is the concern with Chinese brands.


----------



## 123hero (Jul 15, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I don't know of any. rtings.com is good for popular TVs from big brands. Mi TV QLED has a better panel than under 60k Samsung/LG but long term reliability is the concern with Chinese brands.


Reviews and feedback on Quora don't seem much enthusiatic. Issues include panel breaking and color loss. Further some issues are there with the OS and interface being used, but the posts are 2 years old, so I guess many of them may have been ironed out.

Unable to find long term review / unsponsored review anywhere


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi,

I would name two models (not from Sony or Samsung though)

Check out config,
*www.flipkart.com/hisense-a73f-139-...zkzyi9c8ikg01626350974523&qH=a39178a2363a811b
and

*www.flipkart.com/blaupunkt-139-cm-...1ivxbdsr6cjk1626350912083&qH=1cd1fcab9ee586b1
Also complementary
*www.flipkart.com/hisense-a71f-139-...zkzyi9c8ikg01626350974523&qH=a39178a2363a811b


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2021)

I've bought Hisense A71F 43inch 2 weeks back.

I'm happy with sound and picture quality.


----------



## 123hero (Jul 15, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would name two models (not from Sony or Samsung though)
> 
> ...


How reliable are these ? I mean I've not even seen an ad for their TV products.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hisense comes between Big brands like LG and cheap chinese like Mi. It is still better quality


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2021)

Your budget vs picture quality, features, sound can be provided by these brands (Hisense, Mi, TCL, Vu, Blaukmpt etc)

If you go for LG, Samsung or Sony, in your budget you would get their lower performing panels.
Those TVs would be inferior than the ones offered by Hisense, Mi, TCL, Vu, Blaukmpt etc.

If you can stretch your budget to 1lac, then only got for reputed brands.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2021)

Buy this one and you won't be disappointed

*www.amazon.in/55inches-Cinema-Andr...626356002&sprefix=Vu+Cinema+TV,aps,295&sr=8-1





I bought Vu Ultra 4K last year and after few weeks Cinema TV got released.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> ^Is VU online only brand? It seems to be manufacturing good quality TVs. But I rarely see them selling in stores like reliance digital or Croma.


Seems like. But they have service centers and has excellent customer support.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2021)

123hero said:


> How reliable are these ? I mean I've not even seen an ad for their TV products.


HiSense is a big Chinese brand, has decent options in India unlike TCL which has good TVs in US & EU. Among companies other than LG, Samsung or Sony, my recommendation is Vu, as stated earlier. Vu has many positive reviews online.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2021)

HiSense & Toshiba are good brands but the service center support is not as good as Vu.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm bit late in responding but see if following TV suits your requirement.
PHILIPS 8200 Series 139 cm (55 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV (55PUT8215/94)

Check review of 50 inch model below


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2021)

Philips is very old and trusted brand. My first TV was Philips which I used for around 25 yrs.
Don't know how they are doing now in LED segment due to tough competition from Chinese brand.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 9, 2021)

To make things easier for you I have done my research, I have purchased Samsung AUE70 58 inch 3 weeks back with a TCO of 41k  and yesterday my friend too purchased the same. RD is asking some 85K for the offline model. If you count on LG, Samsung, and Sony, there is not much option.

From my point of view, Android TVs with start lagging at some point of time. Since Sony is Android, I avoided it. Also repairs are too costly, spent 10k for the replacement of a fuse at Sony service center around 10 yrs back for our LCD TV back then. Also at your 50-60k budget, you wont get a good Sony TV.

Last year I purchased LG 55UN7350 for my parents. This model was not on stock 3 weeks back. Also prices have increased a lot. I got this for 56k(including ICICI cashback ) but it may have touched near 70k now. I just love the Magic Remote and WebOS have a good feel good factor. The AI sound adjust the volume depending on feedback from the remote.

The Samsung is good, Tizen is snappy. Black levels are very good. TV is thinner than LG. Color reproduction is very good. It is Edge-led. Upscaling is very good. No lags in Amazon prime app, hotstar like in my 2 other android TVs.

I would suggest, go to some stores and compare side by side.

P.S: Philips has its own OS which lacks some basic apps. Philips service is good. Sony worst in service.


----------



## 123hero (Nov 24, 2021)

i read online that most smart tv have RAM of around 2GB which causes stuttering and lag.

the lag is visible here in this review. 





so which one would you guys recommend. ???

i am now confused between the Vu, Blaupunkt. hisense and the philips brands. i would want to pick one offering the best vfm as well as ASS. i am little hesitant buying online since i have no idea of how good the panels will be. suppose if i buy online from fk or amazon, will someone come from the company for installing the same and wall mount it ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 24, 2021)

123hero said:


> i read online that most smart tv have RAM of around 2GB which causes stuttering and lag.
> 
> the lag is visible here in this review.
> 
> ...


Vu premium/ultra/action & Hisense A71F/A73F have the same VA panel with above 400 nits of peak brightness. It is IMO the best budget panel. Vu is said to have better after sales than other small brands, so Vu ones would be my recommendation. My flatmate has Hisense A71F, it is indeed good, seemed as good as Panasonic GX750 that my parents have except for the colour shift at extreme viewing angles.


----------



## 123hero (Nov 24, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Vu premium/ultra/action & Hisense A71F/A73F have the same VA panel with above 400 nits of peak brightness. It is IMO the best budget panel. Vu is said to have better after sales than other small brands, so Vu ones would be my recommendation. My flatmate has Hisense A71F, it is indeed good, seemed as good as Panasonic GX750 that my parents have except for the colour shift at extreme viewing angles.


thanks. i guess, at this price point - good models from sony samsung and lg arent available.

vu seems little better than other chinese brands like mi tv and one plus, tcl etc. is there any specific model i need to look at ??

does philips sell any tv here that are in this budget ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2021)

123hero said:


> thanks. i guess, at this price point - good models from sony samsung and lg arent available.
> 
> *vu seems little better than other chinese brands* like mi tv and one plus, tcl etc. is there any specific model i need to look at ??
> 
> does philips sell any tv here that are in this budget ?


much much better and reliable than Chinese brands. Vu is an Indian Company


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 25, 2021)

123hero said:


> thanks. i guess, at this price point - good models from sony samsung and lg arent available.
> 
> vu seems little better than other chinese brands like mi tv and one plus, tcl etc. is there any specific model i need to look at ??
> 
> does philips sell any tv here that are in this budget ?


Philips, Nokia, Moto, etc apparently just license their name to Chinese companies to use on TVs.

Stick to the models I mentioned. Let me know if you see any better ones online.


----------



## 123hero (Nov 26, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Philips, Nokia, Moto, etc apparently just license their name to Chinese companies to use on TVs.
> 
> Stick to the models I mentioned. Let me know if you see any better ones online.


vu seems to be the only sensible option.

is there any noticable difference in their cinema and action tv


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 26, 2021)

123hero said:


> vu seems to be the only sensible option.
> 
> is there any noticable difference in their cinema and action tv


It is Vu Cinema Action TV:
Vu Cinema TV Action Series 138 cm (55 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV with Sound by JBL Online at best Prices In India

It just has better speakers over premium/ultra.


----------



## 123hero (Nov 28, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> It is Vu Cinema Action TV:
> Vu Cinema TV Action Series 138 cm (55 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV with Sound by JBL Online at best Prices In India
> 
> It just has better speakers over premium/ultra.


let me see if i can atleast see this in any shops. though i dont have any expectations.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 28, 2021)

Samsung 8 Series 138cm (55 Inch) Ultra HD 4K LED Smart TV (Multi Voice Assistant Supported, UA55AU8200KLXL, Titan Grey) Buy Samsung 8 Series 138cm (55 Inch) Ultra HD 4K LED Smart TV (Multi Voice Assistant Supported, UA55AU8200KLXL, Titan Grey) Online - Croma

How about this one? It has tizen os though.
Series seven is available at 62k and series 9 at 75k.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 30, 2021)

If I remember correctly, there was not much difference between Vu Cinema Action and Samsung 8200U model. Also,  it seems Vu is hard to find in showrooms, so side by side comparison isn't possible. You need to rely on your memory. 
Please ask about Samsung's dead pixel policy before paying premium amount for their sub-par panels. Otherwise save money and go with Vu.


----------



## 123hero (Jan 27, 2022)

Went to Vijay Sales yesterday.

The LG, Samsung and Sony panels are all looking brighter and crisper (and more expensive) than the TCL and Xiaomi TV ones.

Any particular reason why ??

Colors look pretty washed out and even poor than my current SONY BRAVIA 32" LED TV


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 27, 2022)

Panels quality in LG Samsung Sony are better which you obviously guessed it. VU has similar panel like Samsung. But you need to find VU brand showroom since other retailers don't seem to have VU TVs. Sony sits at the top in picture quality but also in price segment.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 27, 2022)

123hero said:


> Went to Vijay Sales yesterday.
> 
> The LG, Samsung and Sony panels are all looking brighter and crisper (and more expensive) than the TCL and Xiaomi TV ones.
> 
> ...


Because, they likely are. Vu/Hisense has the best budget panel under 40k.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 27, 2022)

How about oneplus and realme tvs?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2022)

aby geek said:


> How about oneplus and realme tvs?


After sales service is the issue.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2022)

aby geek said:


> How about oneplus and realme tvs?


Avoid. For a budget TV, I'll pick Vu, else Hisense on a good deal, like my friend bought Hisense A71F 50" with extended warranty for 27k.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 28, 2022)

Any idea on how is this Hisense QLED TV??


----------



## 123hero (Jan 28, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Any idea on how is this Hisense QLED TV??


@omega44-xt  Your thoughts appreciated.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2022)

123hero said:


> @omega44-xt  Your thoughts appreciated.


Excellent TV for the price, is a real FALD TV with QLED panel. It lacks eARC, I think, also no ALLM, but easily the best panel under 60k, even if you consider Samsung, LG & Sony. Also, there's no extended warranty option, so another con.
Review: Hisense U6G Review (50U6G, 55U6G, 65U6G, 75U6G)
Also check Vineet Malhotra in youtube.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jan 28, 2022)

Do check for different sites and offline stores like Chroma, Vijayasales and Reliance Digital for Hisense as it has different warranty in different sites and offline


----------



## 123hero (Jan 31, 2022)

Went to Reliance Digital - saw this TV Amazon.in

priced at 56k.

honestly this one is way better than other LED tv and honestly, there isnt a INR 30k worth of a difference between SONY / LG.

is the HiSense TV similar to the one as the TCL ?  the Hisense one has good reviews but unfortunately it isnt deliverable in my area.

a lot of folks online have mentioned that the speakers arent good and also issues with upscaling even of 1080p. We will be watching some channels from the cable as well.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 31, 2022)

123hero said:


> Went to Reliance Digital - saw this TV Amazon.in
> 
> priced at 56k.
> 
> ...


You need to ask the sales personnel to play the Setup box/cable content on the TV. If that is not possible then at least they should have 480p. 1080p content with them in some USB device to give a demo.

Yeah Sony always sells, hence the high cost. Sony does have slightly better picture quality.

Speakers won't be good in most the TVs. In my LG TV, the speaker just create so much noise that I never use them, I use 2.0 speakers. Only Sony has decent speakers even their mid-range TVs, LG and Samsung are only slightly bad comparatively. This should be personal preference, see how much you can compromise on this.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 31, 2022)

123hero said:


> Went to Reliance Digital - saw this TV Amazon.in
> 
> priced at 56k.
> 
> ...


Hisense U6G is superior because of FALD. TCL brings low quality product lines to India in general compared to developed countries like US & EU.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 1, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Hisense U6G is superior because of FALD. TCL brings low quality product lines to India in general compared to developed countries like US & EU.


i think i will be going with the hisense QLED TV.

Flipkart shows it as undeliverable in my location and now bumped up the price to 64k.

*www.amazon.in/Hisense-inches-Certi...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ== listing is there but it sold by some dawntech technologies which i havent about this seller. is it reliable.??


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 1, 2022)

123hero said:


> i think i will be going with the hisense QLED TV.
> 
> Flipkart shows it as undeliverable in my location and now bumped up the price to 64k.
> 
> *www.amazon.in/Hisense-inches-Certified-Android-55U6G/dp/B099K3F5D1/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=2NXRHXE0ESGG2&keywords=qled+55++hisense&qid=1643679303&sprefix=qled+55++hisens,aps,321&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzM1FOWVM0RVhBMlQ2JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTc1NTI4VEZOSUtKWklQWFMzJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA2ODQyMjgyUFhYUFFJWktXVDVSJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ== listing is there but it sold by some dawntech technologies which i havent about this seller. is it reliable.??


Amazon at least has 3rd party extended warranty. The seller is Prime certified, so in a way you can trust, just make a full unboxing video of any high-value item to make your case if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2022)

Now HiSense have released other appliances as well in their website. They want to Capture the market fast.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 1, 2022)

Are there non android models available for the same android model? i.e. to say is it possible to buy a tv with no android but the same specs as of its android model?


----------



## 123hero (Feb 1, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Amazon at least has 3rd party extended warranty. The seller is Prime certified, so in a way you can trust, just make a full unboxing video of any high-value item to make your case if anything goes wrong.


 How is this HiSense U6G as compared to Mi TV QLED from Xiaomi. Mi TV QLED 4k 138.8 cm (55)-@₹54,999



How is Hi Sense's ASS in general ??


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 1, 2022)

123hero said:


> How is this HiSense U6G as compared to Mi TV QLED from Xiaomi. Mi TV QLED 4k 138.8 cm (55)-@₹54,999
> 
> 
> 
> How is Hi Sense's ASS in general ??


Please mention which city you are in. That will help forum members to give better feedback if from your city/town. Apart from this, please check Hisense forums or other forum and find out if this particular model has any well known issue.

@rhitwick any idea about the Hisense After Sales Service?


----------



## 123hero (Feb 1, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Please mention which city you are in. That will help forum members to give better feedback if from your city/town. Apart from this, please check Hisense forums or other forum and find out if this particular model has any well known issue.
> 
> @rhitwick any idea about the Hisense After Sales Service?


I am in suburban Mumbai.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 1, 2022)

123hero said:


> How is this HiSense U6G as compared to Mi TV QLED from Xiaomi. Mi TV QLED 4k 138.8 cm (55)-@₹54,999
> 
> 
> 
> How is Hi Sense's ASS in general ??


From what I heard, for after-sales it is like this IMO:
Samsung ~ LG ~ Sony > Vu > Big Chinese like Xiaomi, TCL, OP, Realme, etc > Small brands or ones like Philips which don't sell many TVs


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2022)

123hero said:


> How is this HiSense U6G as compared to Mi TV QLED from Xiaomi. Mi TV QLED 4k 138.8 cm (55)-@₹54,999
> 
> 
> 
> How is Hi Sense's ASS in general ??


Vu has the best ASS much better than Mi, HiSense, Toshiba etc.
Samsung/LG/Sony were already leading the ASS due to big brand name and reach.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 1, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Vu has the best ASS much better than Mi, HiSense, Toshiba etc.
> Samsung/LG/Sony were already leading the ASS due to big brand name and reach.


But they don't have a QLED TV in this price range.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 2, 2022)

Whoa, now everyone has bumped up their price from 56k to 65k.

Is this due to the budget ?

What about buying online from Croma / Reliance Digital ? Do they also have sellers or is everything owned and fulfilled by them ?

Sorry I am a noob when buying expensive stuff online.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 2, 2022)

123hero said:


> Whoa, now everyone has bumped up their price from 56k to 65k.
> 
> Is this due to the budget ?
> 
> ...


For Croma/Reliance, they have online stores. Likely you get it from their warehouse.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 2, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> For Croma/Reliance, they have online stores. Likely you get it from their warehouse.


Will be buying the HiSense QLED.

Reviews seem very promising for its picture quality.

The only con is the sound quality & the lack of HDMI 2.1 eARC.

Now sound isn't terrible but it's seems it's poor compared to competition.  I don't play games or use it as a monitor, home theater or anything of the sort, so that's also OK with me.

Is there any particular concern that I need to be aware of ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 2, 2022)

123hero said:


> Will be buying the HiSense QLED.
> 
> Reviews seem very promising for its picture quality.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned earlier, lack of an extended warranty was a concern when my friend bought it.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 2, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> As I mentioned earlier, lack of an extended warranty was a concern when my friend bought it.


How big of a con it actually is.

I've been using SONY TVs since the past 15 years and never once in 15 years did we have any complaint with the TV or did we ever have to call anyone for service.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 2, 2022)

123hero said:


> How big of a con it actually is.
> 
> I've been using SONY TVs since the past 15 years and never once in 15 years did we have any complaint with the TV or did we ever have to call anyone for service.


The product quality of such old product is way higher than what today's electronic items have. Dont expect such life from any electronic item today. Maximum 5 yrs, after that it's all luck.
That's why we need extended warranty, for the peace of mind, but this is again personal preference. Try to get in touch with official Hisense seller, it should be possible in Mumbai and ask them if they offer extended warranty.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 3, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> The product quality of such old product is way higher than what today's electronic items have. Dont expect such life from any electronic item today. Maximum 5 yrs, after that it's all luck.
> That's why we need extended warranty, for the peace of mind, but this is again personal preference. Try to get in touch with official Hisense seller, it should be possible in Mumbai and ask them if they offer extended warranty.


HiSense doesnt sell anything themselves. Let me ask them.on twitter


----------



## 123hero (Feb 4, 2022)

Is the HiSense QLED U6G 55 inch a good buy at 60k ?

Last week it was price 57k and suddenly price shot up to 65K and now it's at 60k.

Will it be available at croma physical store if it's available on their online store


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 4, 2022)

123hero said:


> Is the HiSense QLED U6G 55 inch a good buy at 60k ?
> 
> Last week it was price 57k and suddenly price shot up to 65K and now it's at 60k.
> 
> Will it be available at croma physical store if it's available on their online store


It is good, as mentioned earlier.

Likely not available at offline stores.

If you can stretch your budget, this is a great deal from Samsung, no FALD though:
SAMSUNG The Frame 2020 Series 138 cm (55 inch) QLED Ultra HD (4K) Smart TV Online at best Prices In India

Samsung The Frame 2020 vs Hisense U6G Side-by-Side TV Comparison


----------



## 123hero (Feb 5, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> It is good, as mentioned earlier.
> 
> Likely not available at offline stores.
> 
> ...


Would like to, buy money is tight. Can't help it this time.

Croma is showing some extended warranty, i think it is cromas warranty and not the manufacturer one. Is this worth purchasing ?

*www.croma.com/hisense-u6g-139cm-55...MI8_jvn9nn9QIV45NmAh2sfQQAEAQYASABEgI0RvD_BwE
Flipkart seller is Omni Retail (is this their sister concern) ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 5, 2022)

123hero said:


> Would like to, buy money is tight. Can't help it this time.
> 
> Croma is showing some extended warranty, i think it is cromas warranty and not the manufacturer one. Is this worth purchasing ?
> 
> ...


Maybe just get the cheap Vu 4K 55"with extended warranty. In case something goes wrong after 3 years, not much of a hit to wallet. Good value at 38k - 2k right now, few thousands extra for warranty.


----------



## ankushv (Feb 5, 2022)

Vu 43 in bu113 model , 4k failed twice in two years , third year after extended warranty failed leds went kaput . Got them replaced from outside vu for 4k total . Vu wanted 1k just to visit my home . Won't buy vu again .

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 5, 2022)

ankushv said:


> Vu 43 in bu113 model , 4k failed twice in two years , third year after extended warranty failed leds went kaput . Got them replaced from outside vu for 4k total . Vu wanted 1k just to visit my home . Won't buy vu again .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


My parent's Panasonic TV had dead pixel at purchase, took a few months to get a working replacement (some defective panels were sent), they had to upgrade the TV & asked for 6k which my parents paid. I was against it. Then there was some issue with TV turning off automatically, which needed a mobo replacement. All this happened in 1 year, hence had to buy 2 year extended warranty for 12k. 

Also my relative's Panasonic TV developed lines on panel after 3 years. 

Personally, I never considered Panasonic worthy, just buy LG, Samsung or Sony instead, but even those have some horror stories as my parent's old TV was a sony its mobo had to be replaced after 1 year, it had turning off issues a few months from purchasing & Sony's fix apparently was a stop gap.

I feel there are such stories from all brands, sometimes you are just unlucky. I won't be buying a Panasonic in future (they are getting killed by small companies & can't compete with big 3), but with a good deal, open to considering Sony.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 6, 2022)

This is excellent deal...better than Toshiba U50 and no need of sound bar


----------



## 123hero (Feb 6, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Maybe just get the cheap Vu 4K 55"with extended warranty. In case something goes wrong after 3 years, not much of a hit to wallet. Good value at 38k - 2k right now, few thousands extra for warranty.


Which model are you referring to ?

Vu Cinema Action ??


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 6, 2022)

123hero said:


> Which model are you referring to ?
> 
> Vu Cinema Action ??


Vu cinema has inbuilt soundbar, else Vu premium or ultra. All have same panels, including Hisense A71F & A73F. But 36k was Vu premium in amazon. It is now 37k, same as FK:
Amazon.in
Get based on best offer, like CC discounts help.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 7, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Vu cinema has inbuilt soundbar, else Vu premium or ultra. All have same panels, including Hisense A71F & A73F. But 36k was Vu premium in amazon. It is now 37k, same as FK:
> Amazon.in
> Get based on best offer, like CC discounts help.


Thank you !!

Now running into even more weirder issues. Folks at home dont seem OK for the Vu TV at 37k thinking it may be too bad and want to buy a Sony one in the 55k-60k range.

Are there good models from Sony in that budget ??

How do I convince folks at home. Don't want them to yell at me 3 yrs later incase the TV goes kaput.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 7, 2022)

^^Placebo effect of a Brand name.

See if you get a Mid-Range Sony TV within 60k and tell them it can also go bad in future with more repair cost than a Vu TV.
Show them all the youtube reviews of Vu brand.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 7, 2022)

^+1
Sony isn't immune to faults either. And the repair costs are very high too. Still the after sales service should be better than VU. You will always find the slight difference between that Sony is always better than other brands but is it really worth paying extra 15K-30K for similar segment TVs? You need to ask this to yourself and see what answer you get.

If you buy VU, use for 2-3 days and if you like TV and would like to keep it for at least 5yrs, then buy the extended warranty. Otherwise exchange this VU for some newer model later down the line. 

Personal opinion is not to spend too much on TV since the none of these consumer products are built to last. I was buying the TV few months back, saw that Sony X80J has better pic quality than LG UP80 series but I just could not pay 25K+ for such a small upgrade in pic quality, also knowing these TVs won't last long. I bought LG and got extended warranty till 5yrs. So you need to decide where you can make compromises and be at peace with your purchase.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 7, 2022)

well we have used a Sony tv from 2008 to 2021 withour any issues ever except with the remote in 2019 iirc. don't know how is there quality now.
regarding service, the fellow who was supposed to demonstrate called me up and i kept delaying it as i was waiting for dth whose stb was not in stock. finally he was asked to come after 25 days and he came then.
someone known to me got his sony tv (after 7-8 years of purchase) repaired for some 525/-, 500 being service charge of the visit.
another service experience is of a Sony projector (out of warranty) in my office for which i asked the service engineer who came to site to see and understand the issue. then since the model was old and they didn't had any info on it, he tried and checked with a lot of service centres to get some info and finally it was repaired. after an year it again malfunctioned and he again came to see it.
so naturally i'll be inclined towards a sony unless there are many issues nowadays in terms of quality and service.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 7, 2022)

123hero said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> Now running into even more weirder issues. Folks at home dont seem OK for the Vu TV at 37k thinking it may be too bad and want to buy a Sony one in the 55k-60k range.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned earlier, my Sony TV did go kaput just after a year. Like in 2008, 6-7k for a mobo replacement for a 26k TV isn't small. You won't get a 55" 4K TV from Sony for 60k.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 8, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> As I mentioned earlier, my Sony TV did go kaput just after a year. Like in 2008, 6-7k for a mobo replacement for a 26k TV isn't small. You won't get a 55" 4K TV from Sony for 60k.


Is this a good one ? 

*www.samsung.com/in/tvs/uhd-4k-tv/aue70-uhd-4k-smart-tv-2021-55-inch-ua55aue70aklxl/
Or are the Vu TV better


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 8, 2022)

123hero said:


> Is this a good one ?
> 
> *www.samsung.com/in/tvs/uhd-4k-tv/aue70-uhd-4k-smart-tv-2021-55-inch-ua55aue70aklxl/
> Or are the Vu TV better


I think @bubusam13 has this Samsung TV. If yes, then you can get feedback from them.
This Samsung TV is between 50-55K. VU Cinema Action will cost you less than 50K with slightly better picture and sound quality.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 8, 2022)

I got the 58 inch one at less than 50K(Includes cashback + bank offer non EMI) from Samsung official shop. I went to a shop to compare and found 58 inch perfect size for me, not small like 55, nor bulkier like 65.

Coming to the TV performance, I am very much satisfied with the picture quality and sound. The only complaint I have is I feel brightness is a bit low but considering how flat the TV is, it's OK.

Please note that this is not an Android TV but Smart TV. You will have all the apps required for watching content. It will not hang like an Android TV. But you will also not have Play Store.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 9, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Vu cinema has inbuilt soundbar, else Vu premium or ultra. All have same panels, including Hisense A71F & A73F. But 36k was Vu premium in amazon. It is now 37k, same as FK:
> Amazon.in
> Get based on best offer, like CC discounts help.


Is it worth spending an 8K more on Vu Cinema Action over the Vu Premium ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2022)

123hero said:


> Is it worth spending an 8K more on Vu Cinema Action over the Vu Premium ??


Vu Cinema Action is the latest version and Vu Premium is 2020 version. Yes, it will be better as it has 500nits brightness and sound bar.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 9, 2022)

123hero said:


> Is it worth spending an 8K more on Vu Cinema Action over the Vu Premium ??


IMO, no. You might be able to get a better-dedicated speaker or soundbar for 8k. Panels are the same, both have like 450nit HDR brightness at 100% window, which is good. Samsung entry-level TVs like AUE60/70 have 350 nits or so, but are good panels for sure. You can save some money by going for AUE60 as it just lacks voice control over AUE70.

Check Vineet Malhotra on youtube, only Indian TV reviewer who seem to try to give detailed review. Rest are bad for my standards. For international review, I prefer rtings.com.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 9, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> IMO, no. You might be able to get a better-dedicated speaker or soundbar for 8k. Panels are the same, both have like 450nit HDR brightness at 100% window, which is good. Samsung entry-level TVs like AUE60/70 have 350 nits or so, but are good panels for sure. You can save some money by going for AUE60 as it just lacks voice control over AUE70.
> 
> Check Vineet Malhotra on youtube, only Indian TV reviewer who seem to try to give detailed review. Rest are bad for my standards. For international review, I prefer rtings.com.
> View attachment 21297


Wil be buying the Vu TV California Premium.

How do I buy the extended warranty. ?

Flip kart shows "extended warranty by flipkart protect" and costs 2799 

Is this the same ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2022)

123hero said:


> Wil be buying the Vu TV California Premium.
> 
> How do I buy the extended warranty. ?
> 
> ...


You will get email from Vu on extended warranty once you purchase the product and you can also call the Customer Care and they will happily give you extended warranty.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Check Vineet Malhotra on youtube, only Indian TV reviewer who seem to try to give detailed review. Rest are bad for my standards. For international review, I


VM reviews are good but sometimes he exaggerates and claims that "you will not find the review I do in entire Youtube...." which is wrong.
Reading few tech specs of the device anyone can do a review in youtube and we do see such reviewers.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 9, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> VM reviews are good but sometimes he exaggerates and claims that "you will not find the review I do in entire Youtube...." which is wrong.
> Reading few tech specs of the device anyone can do a review in youtube and we do see such reviewers.


This is more or less the same with most Indian reviewers.

C4Etech used to be good before and they are usually against sponsored reviews, but been while since I watched their content and anyways they do not do much of TV /Laptop / other electronic gadget reviews.


IGyaan is also decent, but I suspect they have a slight iPhone bias.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 9, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> VM reviews are good but sometimes he exaggerates and claims that "you will not find the review I do in entire Youtube...." which is wrong.
> Reading few tech specs of the device anyone can do a review in youtube and we do see such reviewers.


I found such antics being done by many Indian YouTubers. At least I can get some useful information from Vineet's reviews compared to most others who review TVs in India. I get that rtings.com is too technical but I feel most Indian reviewers miss out on the technicality aspect, some technical info & testings should be done for a review.


----------



## 123hero (Feb 12, 2022)

Got the Vu California. 

Folks at home are mighty impressed that a 37K has this good quality.

30W speakers is not the best sounding but definitely loud.  I am keeping volume at 12 still it's loud.

Viewing angles are terrible beyond 50 degrees, but then this is a VA panel so can't complain.

Haven't tried SD channel yet


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2022)

Congrats. Watch youtube videos for optimum settings for 4K/Full HD


----------



## 123hero (Feb 12, 2022)

I have good Internet speed so yeah everything is watched at the highest settings


----------



## 123hero (Feb 12, 2022)

The guy from Jeeves came for installation.

He hasn't signed the warranty card as he said he isn't the Vu guy ? Should I get some confirmation from Flipkart ?

How to check warranty and stuff on Vu


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2022)

123hero said:


> The guy from Jeeves came for installation.
> 
> He hasn't signed the warranty card as he said he isn't the Vu guy ? Should I get some confirmation from Flipkart ?
> 
> How to check warranty and stuff on Vu


Call Vu Customer care and give them your order details. Basically Vu should have your information with them so expect an email/call from Vu in next 2-3 days


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 19, 2022)

123hero said:


> Got the Vu California.
> 
> Folks at home are mighty impressed that a 37K has this good quality.
> 
> ...



Is this the one that you have purchased ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 19, 2022)

vito scalleta said:


> Is this the one that you have purchased ?


Vu Premium & ultra are the same, Cinema has the same panel as well but better speakers.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 22, 2022)

123hero said:


> Wil be buying the Vu TV California Premium.
> 
> How do I buy the extended warranty. ?
> 
> ...


Sorry for late reply.
If you haven't purchased warranty yet. Then go for this one.
GoWarranty.com
Coupons available on Amazon, Flipkart etc at discounted rates.
Not tried by me but tried by him (start at 23:00)


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## TigerKing (Mar 7, 2022)

shreeux said:


>


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 7, 2022)

shreeux said:


>


They are using their CEO in brand adverts, come on, at least pay some small time model 

Seems like a promising TV though with a 4K 120Hz FALD panel, not sure on number of zones, 32 would be a good number:
*www.amazon.in/inches-Masterpiece-Android-55QMP-Armani/dp/B09TBCKPLF/

If its the same panel as HiSense U7G, would be good:
Hisense U7G Review (55U7G, 65U7G, 75U7G)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 7, 2022)

Damn, Vu is capturing high price segment market of Sony/Samsung & LG 

50~60k price is decent for this model. 75k is overblown


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn, Vu is capturing high price segment market of Sony/Samsung & LG
> 
> 50~60k price is decent for this model. 75k is overblown


Hopefully some good reviewer reviews it soon. If it is indeed the panel from HiSense U7G, 75k is kind of justified. U7G has 72 dimming zones, thus putting that QLED TV in a different league compared to competition. Samsung, Sony or LG counterparts will be 100k+, so decent price savings. But not everyone will be comfortable buying a 75k Vu TV for sure, like Samsung Frame is a good alternative but without dimming zones & 2020 model is sometimes under 80k these days.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 9, 2022)

VU has been known to do strange things. Once it made a TV with inbuilt Mac Mini. It was on order and priced a bit above than usual. The Mac mini was disassembled and then placed in unit. 

She wanted to be model but parents forced her to become ceo.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 9, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> VU has been known to do strange things. Once it made a TV with inbuilt Mac Mini. It was on order and priced a bit above than usual. The Mac mini was disassembled and then placed in unit.
> 
> She wanted to be model but parents forced her to become ceo.


I have nothing against her. If Vu continues bringing good products at good prices & expand their service network, good for consumers.

Let's see how their latest launch is. If it is the same panel as U7G & in the future sells for about 60k, it will be a great option.


----------

